# Panting



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

My girl Shelby, turned 11 on Sunday. Today she is panting heavy at times and sometimes has a gagging cough sound.She has always been a heavy mucous producer, so the gagging isn't odd.She keeps coming and sitting very close but doesn't seem to be in pain.Vet is closed now. Any ideas?


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Take her to your vet tomorrow and have her checked out.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely second the above. There are several things that can cause this and at least 3 conditions can be very serious.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Agree again with posters above. Panting can be a sign of many things, especially that the dog is uncomfortable/painful.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Get her examined.... She might need a chest x ray or might have laryngeal paralysis...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What's the color of her tongue and gums? Panting is usually a good indicator of pain. Her sitting close to you might also indicate that she's in distress. I would take her to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

kdmarsh said:


> What's the color of her tongue and gums? Panting is usually a good indicator of pain. Her sitting close to you might also indicate that she's in distress. I would take her to the vet ASAP.


Just to follow up on this post- if her gums are pale it is an emergency situation and indicates a possible internal bleeding episode. 

Our first golden suddenly started hacking--a dry hack that sounded like an old man had broken into our house and taken up residence. It turned out to be Hemangiosarcoma, which, unfortunately, had spread to his lungs from his spleen.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope she didn't have a very uncomfortable night and that you can get her to the vet today. She definitely needs to be checked for a few things. I hope everything goes well... please let us know..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linnie81*

Linnie81

Panting can be a sign to many scary things. Not to alarm you but because of her age and the fact she is panting I would find a vet or emerg. vet that is open and get her there ASAP!!
Are her gums pink or pale?
Is she drinking, eating?
Is she having trouble breathing?


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for all the posts. We got some Hawthorn at the store last night after reading about her symptoms online.Possibly congestive heart failure. She slept well all night and her gum color has been excellent with good refill.I did have one Golden die with Cancer and knew to watch that.Waiting for the vet to open this morning and then I'll get her in.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for the update. Please let us know what the vet says today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linnie81*

Linnie81

Thanks for the update and please keep us posted when you see the vet.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

We went to the vet-she is very conservative-which we love. She is thinking laryngeal paralysis... We are starting with antibiotics and some preds to see if we can get the swelling down. If by Friday she is not better-then she will put her under to look at the larnyx and take a chest xray to rule out cancer.But she felt no masses and her heart sounded fine.Funny, but haven't given her anything yet-waiting to feed her first, and she is acting fine.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, I hope it IS treatable with the antibiotics. That would be such a relief. And hopefully a good sign that she seemed to be feeling better. How is she this morning?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boy has had the same diagnosis, he is on Bil Jac Food...It's very very soft, and breaks up in their mouth, easier to swallow...good luck with your girl..No more choking and gagging from my guy....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good luck to your girl! I hope the meds work for her.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

I had Shelby in my room last night to listen to her breathing. She was comfortable all night.About an hour after her breakfast, she had an episode for about 15 minutes of gasping for air.The vet said she would see results by Friday.If not, then she wants to put her under a light sedative and try to tube her. She said then she could tell if she has laryngeal paralysis. Now my question is, why do this to an 11 year old? She said the larnyx can be stitched open, but the chance of aspirational pneumonia would increase and the surgery would need a specialist and be very expensive.Am I being a realist in thinking-what would be the point?


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> My boy has had the same diagnosis, he is on Bil Jac Food...It's very very soft, and breaks up in their mouth, easier to swallow...good luck with your girl..No more choking and gagging from my guy....


 How old is your boy? Did you have the surgery? Was he put on Preds?


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

linnie81 said:


> How old is your boy? Did you have the surgery? Was he put on Preds?


My boy is 12 1/2 years old, we found this out a year ago, just some meds at the time, and the Bil Jac food....The gagging was only happening after eating, so with the new food, no more gagging....we did not have the surgery, it was too risky, and I was told his wasnt very bad, they put the tube down his throat, and said that maybe 20 % on one side, and 30 % on the other side....Im trying to remember the exact numbers, but these sound close...I know I was devastated when they told me he probably should not swim any more, if water got in there, he might not have the ability to breathe right .. And swimming was Nitey's favorite pasttime....I dont want to take that chance...I keep his collar loose, so not to aggravate his throat...Nitey just got over Kennel Cough, it was quite scary, since he already has the esophagus problem, the cough was tenfold....he sounded like he was on death's door several times last week, but he's better now..when they put the tube down Shelby's throat, they will be able to see how bad it is...Good Luck....
Nancie


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nash666 said:


> My boy is 12 1/2 years old, we found this out a year ago, just some meds at the time, and the Bil Jac food....The gagging was only happening after eating, so with the new food, no more gagging....we did not have the surgery, it was too risky, and I was told his wasnt very bad, they put the tube down his throat, and said that maybe 20 % on one side, and 30 % on the other side....Im trying to remember the exact numbers, but these sound close...I know I was devastated when they told me he probably should not swim any more, if water got in there, he might not have the ability to breathe right .. And swimming was Nitey's favorite pasttime....I dont want to take that chance...I keep his collar loose, so not to aggravate his throat...Nitey just got over Kennel Cough, it was quite scary, since he already has the esophagus problem, the cough was tenfold....he sounded like he was on death's door several times last week, but he's better now..when they put the tube down Shelby's throat, they will be able to see how bad it is...Good Luck....
> Nancie


 Thank you so much for the hints. I took her collar off and have been putting warm water on her food until it is soft.I can't see the risk (and expense) of putting her under sedation to tube her just so they know what it is. This treatment has helped, so I will stick with it for now.If after the meds are done, if it comes back again, we will have to make a decision then.Right now, the panting/gagging and coughing are gone. She actually got up and wanted to play last night.Tail wagging!


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to thank everyone for their help and encouragement in a moment of insanity for me. When your fur kids are sick, it is so comforting to hear others opinions. Shelby is much better. Not panting, coughing or gagging. She is still on the Preds and Augmentin. Through this site, I learned to take her collar off and soften her food. It's possible that this was only a sore throat.We we find out after the meds are gone. Last night she wanted to play! I thank everyone for listening and sharing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linnie*

Linnie

I am jumping up and down for you and your GIRL!
Just keep a close eye on her-It seems we LOVE THEM EVEN More AS THEY get older!!

What results was the vet getting today?


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Linnie
> 
> I am jumping up and down for you and your GIRL!
> Just keep a close eye on her-It seems we LOVE THEM EVEN More AS THEY get older!!
> ...


I was told to call her later to give her a report as to whether the meds worked or not. If they hadn't, she wanted to tube her to look at the larnyx.But since they seem to be helping, we will wait until they are finished and see if the symptoms come back. Maybe it was just a sore throat!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so happy to hear she is doing better. What a relief.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very happy to read that she is doing better!! Sending lots of thoughts and prayers that whatever it was continues to improve and no other discover is necessary!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

linnie81 said:


> I was told to call her later to give her a report as to whether the meds worked or not. If they hadn't, she wanted to tube her to look at the larnyx.But since they seem to be helping, we will wait until they are finished and see if the symptoms come back. Maybe it was just a sore throat!


I am glad to hear that your girl is doing better. We have a now 15 year old golden girl with a bit of what is probably laryngeal paralysis. She can still do pretty much anything she wants to do but she does pant alot. We also feed her in a raised food bowl to make it easier for her to eat.

We did not do the tubing as I didn't feel it was necessary because I wouldn't ever do the surgery. It is VERY high risk for aspiration pneumonia after they have it and so knowing a definitive diagnosis wouldn't have made a difference to me. We did do a chest xray to rule out any cancers or issues with her lungs-that was all clear. 

I attached a photo of her swimming in Lake Erie at 13 years old. 

Best of luck with your girl!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Checking in to see how Shelby is doing this morning. Continuing to improve? :crossfing


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm still worried about Shelby. We decreased her Pred to 1 a day yesterday and after what would be when she got the second one, a little hacking came back. This morning she was fine after the morning pill, but I am worried about how she will be Tuesday when the Preds are done. She is still on the Augmentin for 10 more days. Preds usually make them feel so chipper and all she wants to do is eat,drink,pee and then go back to bed.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

hvgoldens4 said:


> I am glad to hear that your girl is doing better. We have a now 15 year old golden girl with a bit of what is probably laryngeal paralysis. She can still do pretty much anything she wants to do but she does pant alot. We also feed her in a raised food bowl to make it easier for her to eat.
> 
> We did not do the tubing as I didn't feel it was necessary because I wouldn't ever do the surgery. It is VERY high risk for aspiration pneumonia after they have it and so knowing a definitive diagnosis wouldn't have made a difference to me. We did do a chest xray to rule out any cancers or issues with her lungs-that was all clear.
> 
> ...


 Did they put her on Preds? Did she hack and wheeze besides the panting? Our Shelby was a very active monkey. It pains me to see her do nothing but sleep. I also see no point in doing the tubing-just to answer the vets curiosity? The treatment would be the same.No surgery for her! Even the xray seems to be to look for a reason to put her down. If this is her life from here on-wheezing and gasping for air, I'll have my answer.


----------

